# TRT and Anavar.....will it work?



## noteven

I am 66 yo.  Been training for 52 years.  Never done Roids.  Just started a TRT protocol but would like to try Anavar down the line.  Has anyone else done this on a TRT program?  What kind of results did you get?  Did the Anavar show up in your blood work?  At my age I figure what the hell....I have nothing to lose and everything to gain!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

I just started using anavar with my TRT,I've been on TRT for 7 years now,and right now I'm cutting down for health reasons I've lost 34 lbs in 12 weeks just with diet and training,course I have a PT and I've gotten to a point where I'm wanting to lean more out the big weight losses have stopped,so I decided to try anavar with my TRT regime,just been in it one week so no results yet

Do know that anavar is bad on your lipids so if you have cholesterol problems,get blood work,I take meds for my cholesterol,but keep a check on my bloods closely!! Other than that man I don't know maybe someone else can chime in,oh BTW I'm 47,fixin to be 48 in a few months.


----------



## Megatron28

Make sure you get your TRT dialed in first.  Be patient and give it time.

When you are dialed in you can run a blast. I would recommend bumping up your testosterone dose rather than using anavar.  Anavar is pretty weak as far as AAS goes.  It is great for women.  But if you do use anavar it will not show up in your regular blood work than you provide your doctor except for liver values.  Make sure you use NAC while on it.


----------



## j2048b

Ive used pharm grade from my clinic qnd yes it worked!! It added strength and i lost some fat, but my lipids and cholesterol took a dive as it should have... Also used an ugl THE BEST OF THE BEST! Pure liquid gold!


----------



## noteven

Great posts guys.....Thx!  Keep me up to date on any results from those that are trying it like Bullseye .  Deffinitely waiting until I get the TRT dialed in.  I tried Andriol Testocaps when I was in Thailand for 2 months.  My body fat was already low but I got down to 138lbs and was ripped to shreds from taking 4 a day so I assume the TRT and Anavar will do the same but better.  I will post more as time goes by.......this is interesting stuff!


----------



## noteven

J20.......Can I get Anavar from your Clinic?


----------



## j2048b

noteven said:


> J20.......Can I get Anavar from your Clinic?



If ur a patient and order ur stuff from them u can ask about filling out their form... ITS NOT CHEAP!!! Just so u know but it is capsules, at either 25 or 50 mlg a piece...


----------



## RJ

Before this tren experiment i added 100 days of 100mg Var to my TRT protocol the last two summers. Loved it. IMO its a nice, albeit gay, addition to TRT if you aren't looking to get gigantic and just want a hard veiny look. It is a bit rough on the lipids so I would add at least a gram a day of Niacin to keep that in check.


----------



## nastyNate

and 6 grams of fish oil a day for the lipids and blood pressure


----------



## j2048b

nastyNate said:


> and 6 grams of fish oil a day for the lipids and blood pressure



any brand(s) u recommend in order to get that amount in the least amount of capsules? also do u believe in a higher epa vs dha as we age?


----------



## RJ

J20 said:


> any brand(s) u recommend in order to get that amount in the least amount of capsules? also do u believe in a higher epa vs dha as we age?



tn sells a 1000 cap jug for less than 30 bucks. 1g caps. perfect for what nate's talking about.


----------



## j2048b

RJ said:


> tn sells a 1000 cap jug for less than 30 bucks. 1g caps. perfect for what nate's talking about.



Awesome ill check right now! Thanks rj!

Haha crap man i wish i would have known about these a year ago! IM BUYING THEM RIGHT NOW!! Awesome!


----------



## Assassin32

Bullseye Forever said:


> I just started using anavar with my TRT,I've been on TRT for 7 years now,and right now I'm cutting down for health reasons I've lost 34 lbs in 12 weeks just with diet and training,course I have a PT and I've gotten to a point where I'm wanting to lean more out the big weight losses have stopped,so I decided to try anavar with my TRT regime,just been in it one week so no results yet
> 
> Do know that anavar is bad on your lipids so if you have cholesterol problems,get blood work,I take meds for my cholesterol,but keep a check on my bloods closely!! Other than that man I don't know maybe someone else can chime in,oh BTW I'm 47,fixin to be 48 in a few months.



Damn Bull, 34 lbs in 12 weeks. What are sitting at right? I know, like me you're on BP meds, have you noticed a change in your BP with the weight loss? Good work, man.


----------



## noteven

At my age it is no longer about ego and all about survival.  My research points to Anavar as the safest oral to take to get  the best results with the least amount of risk.  I just want to stay as strong as I can as long as I can with in my natural genetic framework.  I would like to add that this is the 5th day after my 1st 100mg shot.  I have noticed an increase in my appetite and I am gaining a few pounds.  I am up to 148.....10 lbs heavier then when I was in thailand but have gained maybe 1 1/2 lbs since the injection.  I am starting to get a decent pump in the gym.  I don't look as lean as I used to but feeling pretty decent.  No morning wood yet  I am guessing that is a gage of a successful program, LOL!


----------



## noteven

BTW when I was in Thailand and I was taking Andriol Testocaps I got down to 138lbs.  Here is a pic
	

		
			
		

		
	



Age 65


----------



## cotton2012

noteven said:


> I am 66 yo.  Been training for 52 years.  Never done Roids.  Just started a TRT protocol but would like to try Anavar down the line.  Has anyone else done this on a TRT program?  What kind of results did you get?  Did the Anavar show up in your blood work?  At my age I figure what the hell....I have nothing to lose and everything to gain!



It would depend on the dose and duration, discipline to diet and training as far as results. I've run Var with a TRT dose 200/mg test E wk and 80/mg of Var daily (6 weeks) and got very good results. Leaned out quite a bit got stronger and to me I felt I put on some size, but I've always responded well to AAS and I also had proviron @ 50/mg daily thrown in there, and Im only 34 y/o


----------



## Kelly

noteven said:


> I am 66 yo.  Been training for 52 years.  Never done Roids.  Just started a TRT protocol but would like to try Anavar down the line.  Has anyone else done this on a TRT program?  What kind of results did you get?  Did the Anavar show up in your blood work?  At my age I figure what the hell....I have nothing to lose and everything to gain!



I gotta know....how does a 66yr old gentlemen, whose been lifting for 52 years end up on a site like this saying he's never done 'roids 
And wants to now? That kills me.....was your father General McArthur by chance?   Go dude!


----------



## juuced

I took 50mg of Var with my TRT and did it for 3 months.  I noticed little benefits.  It did screw up my lipids but the lipids came back to normal after 6 months off the Var.  So I think the lipids issue is just a temporary thing.  I get it from my TRT clinic as well and it costs a lot.  Im not really sure if its worth the cash.  Maybe I need to try 100mg  and see if it gives more benefits.


----------



## j2048b

juuced said:


> I took 50mg of Var with my TRT and did it for 3 months.  I noticed little benefits.  It did screw up my lipids but the lipids came back to normal after 6 months off the Var.  So I think the lipids issue is just a temporary thing.  I get it from my TRT clinic as well and it costs a lot.  Im not really sure if its worth the cash.  Maybe I need to try 100mg  and see if it gives more benefits.



i still have my pharm grade from my clinic, i used an ugl's var, it was amazing...and yeah lipids took a nose dive, saw some vascularity and strength


----------



## noteven

Kelly said:


> I gotta know....how does a 66yr old gentlemen, whose been lifting for 52 years end up on a site like this saying he's never done 'roids
> And wants to now? That kills me.....was your father General McArthur by chance?   Go dude!



Curiosity got me here.  I have never wanted to do roids when I was younger and still don't want to do anything heavy.  But I wouldn't mind doing a little experimenting.  One thing is for sure, I don't want to become a decrepit Old Man so I am looking at things that might contribute to longevity not kill me


----------



## noteven

J20 said:


> i still have my pharm grade from my clinic, i used an ugl's var, it was amazing...and yeah lipids took a nose dive, saw some vascularity and strength



I will keep you in mind J20 once I get this trt dialed in.  Maybe you can steer me in the right direction.


----------



## juuced

well the fountain of youth is HGH.  If you can 1. afford it.  and 2. get it from your TRT doc.  I wouldnt get any HGH other than pharm grade.


----------



## noteven

juuced said:


> well the fountain of youth is HGH.  If you can 1. afford it.  and 2. get it from your TRT doc.  I wouldnt get any HGH other than pharm grade.



Thx but the key word here is afford.  I doubt that I can.  $600/mo isn't it?


----------



## event462

I talked to a clinic yesterday and the rate is anywhere from $800-$1800


----------



## noteven

event462 said:


> I talked to a clinic yesterday and the rate is anywhere from $800-$1800


Thx ...  way out of my reach.  Guess I will have to stick with cheap o Test C LOL!


----------



## j2048b

Depends on the clinic.... Its usually about 250-350 for a months supply of pharm grade 25 mlg capsules.... At least it is from my clinic... Or i should say thats what i paid last time when i got mine...


----------



## ken Sass

hgh is fine if you don't worry about tumor's going wild


----------



## ECKSRATED

ken Sass said:


> hgh is fine if you don't worry about tumor's going wild



Exactly why i have never considered gh. My buddy had a tumor the size of a soft ball grow in his back. Cancerous. He's doing well now after a few years of hell. Crazy shit.


----------



## Megatron28

ken Sass said:


> hgh is fine if you don't worry about tumor's going wild



Is there any scientific proof that HGH increases the rate of tumors?  Everything I have found on PubMed indicates that the rate of getting a tumor or having on recur is the same or even modestly lower.


----------

